# A quoi ressemblerait pour vous une voiture Apple ?



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

I have a dream. 

En effet, cette nuit, j'ai rêvé que j'avais acheté une _voiture Apple_ avec tous les raffinements que l'on pourrait trouver sur un véhicule haut de gamme ... je l'image comme ayant la robe d'une Ford Mustang ou encore d'une Maserati GranTurismo S.

Et vous comment l'imagineriez-vous ?

Quels seraient ses équipements à la pointe ?

Aurait-elle une plastique agressive ?

Serait-elle tout en alu selon la gamme actuelle des Mac ?

Son ordinateur de bord équipé comme il se doit de Mac os X, serait-il sous Intel, PPC, ou autre ?

Une voiture Apple, pourquoi pas ... après tout les ingénieurs de Sony dans les années 1950  ont tenté de mettre au point une couverture chauffante avant de  s'attaquer plusieurs décennies plus tard au marché de l'informatique ... ou encore Mitsubishi commença en 1870 par fabriquer des automobiles spécialisées dans le diesel avant de créer la première banque du Japon en 1919.

Bref, Help I to continue my dream !


----------



## boddy (18 Mars 2010)

Elle existe déjà


----------



## Gronounours (18 Mars 2010)

Comme toutes les bagnoles : 2 roues de trop.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Mars 2010)

ou




de la merde en somme


----------



## tirhum (18 Mars 2010)

Scuden a dit:


> I have a dream.
> 
> En effet, cette nuit, j'ai rêvé que j'avais acheté une _voiture Apple_ avec tous les raffinements que l'on pourrait trouver sur un véhicule haut de gamme ...


Pomme+Q...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

Ces voitures sont très belles mais manquent un tantinet de sportivité à mon sens.

Merci pour vos conceptions. 

A+


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Comme toutes les bagnoles : 2 roues de trop.



c'est bien aussi bien le monocycle  quelqu'un a vu sonnyboy ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Mars 2010)

Scuden a dit:


> Ces voitures sont très belles mais manquent un tantinet de sportivité à mon sens.



Kek t'en sais. Non mais oh!   

En tout cas, prototypes à part, elle existe réellement l'Apple Car    






ou


----------



## Gronounours (18 Mars 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ​



Exactement comme un iMac, on peut pas l'ouvrir


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Mars 2010)

L'iMac on peut l'ouvrir, c'est juste qu'on ne peut rien changer dedans. Une fois qu'un composant est mort c'est direct à la casse.


----------



## pickwick (18 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5426722 a dit:
			
		

> L'iMac on peut l'ouvrir, c'est juste qu'on ne peut rien changer dedans. Une fois qu'un composant est mort c'est direct à la casse.



c'est quelque peu exagéré.....


----------



## boddy (18 Mars 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Mars 2010)

Elle doit faire un sacré bruit vu ses pneus


----------



## boddy (18 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5426741 a dit:
			
		

> Elle doit faire un sacré bruit vu ses pneus



Le bruit d'une Ferrari of course


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2010)

il y a déjà un fil auto


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

Scuden a dit:


> Help I to continue my dream !


 
"Help me" non ?
Ne doit-on pas dire "Help me" plutôt ?

Si Apple prévoyait de sortir une voiture, qu'y gagnerait-on, ici ?

300 posts pour se demander est-ce que je prends plutôt le modèle 2.0l ou 1.8l, c'est pour faire mes courses le dimanche ?

80.000 post pour dire que les autres constructeurs c'est des pouah-caca.

20.000 vidéos poussives avec des voitures poucrates qui tombent en ruine - "Je roule en Fiat et c'est moi qui l'ai inventé" - I'm a MacCar I'm a Peugeot" - ah ah ah !

Des "débats" animés pour se demander s'il vaut mlieux acheter le modèle existant ou attendre celui d'après dont la rumeur dit que ses jantes devraient peser 12.8g de moins...

Dingue.

Et la Horde finirait à bicyclette.


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> "
> Et la Horde finirait à bicyclette.



plus en mob ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2010)

*OoooOOooOoooOO
oooooOooooooh
 le zouli sujet* :love::love::love:


----------



## Grug (18 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> *OoooOOooOoooOO
> oooooOooooooh
> le zouli sujet* :love::love::love:


effectivement
Mais bon, ça fera office de fil à floudre du moment.

Mais le prochain qui me parle d'apple il se prends un averto direct !


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Mars 2010)

apple apple apple apple apple.


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> apple apple apple apple apple.



tu aime ça cochonne 



> Rôti de porc farci aux pommes
> 
> Type de plat : Plat
> Nb de personnes : 5
> ...


----------



## Grug (18 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> apple apple apple apple apple.


T'avises pas de me lancer un sujet


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2010)

Grug a dit:


> T'avises pas de me lancer un sujet



puisque que l'on parle d'indemnité, le nioub est-il un sujet ? si oui peu t'il lancer un nioub ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Mars 2010)

Grug a dit:


> T'avises pas de me lancer un sujet


Il me tente en plus.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2010)

Le terme de mérou est un nom vernaculaire qui désigne en français plusieurs espèces de poissons de la famille des Serranidae. Le plus connu étant le mérou brun (Epinephelus marginatus).
En Mer Méditerranée, outre Epinephelus marginatus, huit autres espèces de mérous ont été recensées : Epinephelus aeneus, Epinephelus caninus, Epinephelus coioides, Epinephelus costae, Epinephelus haifensis, Epinephelus malabaricus, Mycteroperca rubra et Polyprion americanus.

Ici un mérou








Les espèces de Mérou:

Mérou à bandes : Epinephelus latifasciatus.
Mérou à bout rouge : Epinephelus retouti.
Mérou à capuchon : Epinephelus fasciatus.
Mérou à dessins hexagonaux : Epinephelus hexagonatus.
Mérou à flocons : Epinephelus ongus.
Mérou à lignes blanches : Anyperodon leucogrammicus.
Mérou à points bleus : Cephalopholis taeniops.
Mérou à rayures d'or : Grammistes sexlineatus.
Mérou à taches blanches : Epinephelus coeruleopunctatus.
Mérou à taches jaunes : Epinephelus timorensis.
Mérou à taches orange : Epinephelus coioides.
Mérou à treillis : Epinephelus merra.
Mérou abeille : Epinephelus miliaris.
Mérou africain : Cephalopholis taeniops.
Mérou aile jaune : Epinephelus flavolimbatus.
Mérou aile zébrée : Epinephelus posteli.
Mérou arcane : Epinephelus lebretonianus.
Mérou aréolé : Epinephelus areolatus.
Mérou badèche : Epinephelus costae, Epinephelus fasciatus.
Mérou bagnard : Epinephelus septemfasciatus.
Mérou bande : Epinephelus amblycephalus.
Mérou barré : Centrarchops chapini.
Mérou blanc : Epinephelus aeneus.
Mérou bleu : Epinephelus cyanopodus.
Mérou bord blanc : Epinephelus albomarginatus.
Mérou bord clair : Epinephelus bontoides.
Mérou bord rouge : Gracila albomarginata.
Mérou bossu : Cromileptes altivelis.
Mérou bride : Epinephelus heniochus.
Mérou bronzé : Epinephelus aeneus.
Mérou brouillard : Epinephelus mystacinus.
Mérou cabrilla : Epinephelus analogus.
Mérou camouflage : Epinephelus polyphekadion.
Mérou canarien : Epinephelus goreensis.
Mérou céleste : Cephalopholis argus.
Mérou chat : Epinephelus andersoni.
Mérou châtaigne : Gracila albomarginata.
Mérou comète : Epinephelus morrhua.
Mérou coq : Epinephelus acanthistius.
Mérou corail : Epinephelus corallicola.
Mérou couronné : Epinephelus guttatus.
Mérou cuir : Dermatolepis dermatolepis.
Mérou curieux : Epinephelus perplexus.
Mérou Darwin : Epinephelus darwinensis.
Mérou de Bosques : Polyprion americanus.
Mérou de Gorée : Epinephelus goreensis.
Mérou de Méditerranée : Epinephelus marginatus.
Mérou demi-deuil : Epinephelus bleekeri.
Mérou demi-lune : Epinephelus rivulatus.
Mérou d'Haïfa : Epinephelus haifensis.
Mérou d'île : Mycteroperca fusca.
Mérou dix épines : Epinephelus exsul.
Mérou d'or : Saloptia powelli.
Mérou dossard : Epinephelus melanostigma.
Mérou du Niger : Cephalopholis nigri.
Mérou dungat : Epinephelus goreensis.
Mérou écharpe : Epinephelus faveatus.
Mérou élégant : Anyperodon leucogrammicus.
Mérou épaulette : Epinephelus stoliczkae.
Mérou épineux : Epinephelus diacanthus.
Mérou étoile : Epinephelus labriformis.
Mérou fanfré : Polyprion americanus.
Mérou faraud : Epinephelus flavocaeruleus.
Mérou fauve : Cephalopholis leopardus.
Mérou gâteau de cire : Epinephelus merra.
Mérou géant : Epinephelus itajara, Epinephelus lanceolatus.
Mérou géminé : Epinephelus bilobatus.
Mérou genêt-queue : Mycteroperca xenarcha.
Mérou golfe : Mycteroperca jordani.
Mérou grandes écailles : Epinephelus magniscuttis.
Mérou gris : Epinephelus caninus.
Mérou grivelé : Epinephelus drummondhayi.
Mérou guyot : Epinephelus suborbitalis.
Mérou haute voile : Epinephelus maculatus.
Mérou hawaiien : Epinephelus quernus.
Mérou houleux : Epinephelus socialis.
Mérou huit raies : Epinephelus octofasciatus.
Mérou jaune : Epinephelus awoara.
Mérou lancéolé : Epinephelus lanceolatus.
Mérou léopard : Mycteroperca rosacea.
Mérou lisse : Dermatolepis striolata.
Mérou longues ailes : Epinephelus quoyanus.
Mérou longues dents : Epinephelus bruneus.
Mérou longues épines : Epinephelus longispinis.
Mérou loutre : Epinephelus tauvina.
Mérou malabare : Epinephelus malabaricus.
Mérou m&#257;ori : Epinephelus undulatostriatus.
Mérou marbré : Dermatolepis inermis, Epinephelus analogus, Epinephelus fuscoguttatus.
Mérou marion : Epinephelus fuscoguttatus.
Mérou Marquises : Epinephelus irroratus.
Mérou marron : Epinephelus fuscoguttatus.
Mérou mélifère : Epinephelus hexagonatus.
Mérou minium : Cephalopholis miniata.
Mérou morse : Epinephelus poecilonotus.
Mérou moustache : Epinephelus chabaudi.
Mérou nébuleux : Epinephelus erythrurus.
Mérou nègre : Epinephelus morio.
Mérou neige : Epinephelus niveatus.
Mérou noir : Epinephelus caninus, Epinephelus marginatus.
Mérou ondulé : Epinephelus undulosus.
Mérou oriflamme : Epinephelus fasciatus.
Mérou oualioua : Epinephelus adscensionis.
Mérou ovale : Triso dermopterus.
Mérou pâle : Epinephelus epistictus.
Mérou paon : Cephalopholis argus.
Mérou passoire : Epinephelus gabriellae.
Mérou patate : Epinephelus tukula.
Mérou petites écailles : Epinephelus polylepis.
Mérou pie : Gracila albomarginata.
Mérou pintade : Epinephelus chlorostigma.
Mérou plate grise : Epinephelus multinotatus.
Mérou pointillé : Plectropomus punctatus.
Mérou points blancs : Epinephelus polystigma.
Mérou points noirs : Epinephelus stictus.
Mérou polonaise : Epinephelus nigritus.
Mérou poule : Epinephelus cifuentesi.
Mérou quatre selles : Epinephelus spilotoceps.
Mérou queue carrée : Plectropomus areolatus.
Mérou rayé : Epinephelus striatus.
Mérou réseau : Epinephelus tuamotuensis.
Mérou rocaille : Epinephelus fasciatomaculosus.
Mérou rondelet : Epinephelus trophis.
Mérou rouge : Cephalopholis taeniops, Epinephelus marginatus, Epinephelus morio, Epinephelus retouti.
Mérou rouge tacheté : Epinephelus akaara.
Mérou royal : Mycteroperca rubra.
Mérou sanguin : Cephalopholis sexmaculata.
Mérou scie-queue : Mycteroperca prionura.
Mérou sellé : Plectropomus laevis.
Mérou sellé noir : Epinephelus howlandi.
Mérou sept raies : Epinephelus ergastularius.
Mérou six raies : Epinephelus sexfasciatus.
Mérou somali : Epinephelus indistinctus.
Mérou sombre : Epinephelus marginatus.
Mérou summan : Epinephelus summana.
Mérou tacheté : Epinephelus niphobles.
Mérou tacheté à queue noire : Cephalopholis urodeta.
Mérou tapis : Epinephelus macrospilos.
Mérou tomate : Cephalopholis sonnerati.
Mérou tonga : Epinephelus chlorocephalus.
Mérou trois taches : Epinephelus trimaculatus.
Mérou troussequin : Epinephelus daemelii.
Mérou Varsovie : Epinephelus nigritus.
Mérou voile : Mycteroperca olfax.
Mérou zébré : Epinephelus radiatus.
Mérou-loche cacatois : Plectropomus oligacanthus.
Mérou-loche vagabonde : Plectropomus pessuliferus.
Mérou-tigre : Mycteroperca venenosa.


Un autre mérou


----------



## tirhum (18 Mars 2010)

Et le mérou à gros _*NICHONS*_ ?!...


----------



## duracel (18 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Les espèces de Mérou:
> 
> Mérou à bandes : Epinephelus latifasciatus.
> ..........
> Mérou-tigre : Mycteroperca venenosa.


 
Liste incomplète, il manque le:

Mérou-desecours.


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Mars 2010)

Et le mérou-ston bien sûr.

car quand le mérou pète, le mérou pue.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2010)

_Murde, grille_ 

Bon bah le Mérou-Bignoles alors!


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Mars 2010)

Comment j'te l'ai grillé le chevelu en pré-retraite.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2010)

Voilà un Yéti:


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Voilà un Yéti:



merci, je cherchais sonnyboy justement


----------



## jugnin (18 Mars 2010)

Grug a dit:


> effectivement&#8230;
> Mais bon, ça fera office de fil à floudre du moment.



Alors par esprit de contradiction, je vais parler du sujet, tiens. 

Nan, parce qu'il y a un truc qui me gêne, au delà de la capacité d'un esprit à générer des fantasmes pareils. J'ignore quelle distance sépare leurs auteurs des quelques réponses imagées, celles avec des grosses et horribles bagnoles, mais qui véhiculent (encore heureux) l'idée qu'une voiture estampillée de la pomme serait nécessairement une pitain de bête de course, un truc incroyable. Voilà qui en dit long sur l'estime que certains portent à leurs machines, et au fossé technologique qui les préserverait du contact avec les masses grouillantes et malodorantes des _PC Cars. 
_
Je trouve ça complètement débile, mais du coup, ça m'amène moi aussi à me prêter au jeu. Contextualiser mon Mac dans un environnement routier, que nous déciderons urbain, considérant que mon portable me sert à accomplir une multitude de trajets courts et répétés, permettant l'accomplissement des actions correspondantes. Avec mon MacBook Pro mobile, on peut aussi considérer que j'emprunte grosso modo les mêmes routes que les pauvres et les impies. J'écris mes papiers sous Word. Je rejoins l'agora Facebook, mais j'y vais en Mac, moi. En fait, je fais la même chose que les pauvres et les impies. Je consomme du bien culturel, je communique, je bosse.

Alors de ce point de vue, quelle bagnole serait donc mon MacBook Pro 13" ? Une citadine, dotée de pièces de bonne qualité, mais pas vraiment plus performante. La vraie différence, c'est que je la trouve jolie, pratique, agréable à utiliser, et j'ai payé plus cher pour ça. Donc ça ressemble plutôt à une Mini Cooper, Une Smart, que la plèbe ignorante raille et range dans la panoplie du bobo.


----------



## tirhum (18 Mars 2010)

J'ai rien compris !...


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> J'ai rien compris !...



poil au ... ?


----------



## jugnin (18 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> J'ai rien compris !...



T'as pas lu, c'est pour ça.


----------



## tirhum (18 Mars 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> T'as pas lu, c'est pour ça.




Tant que tu ne finis pas rouge comme un homard derrière ton pare-brise Mac...


----------



## Grug (18 Mars 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Donc ça ressemble plutôt à une Mini Cooper, Une Smart, que la plèbe ignorante raille et range dans la panoplie du bobo.



'spèce de bobo!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> bla bla bla.


 
Macuserman, en fait, il roule en Fiat 500, tu veux dire ?


----------



## jugnin (18 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Macuserman, en fait, il roule en Fiat 500, tu veux dire ?



Ouais ! Mais ça s'écrit Fiat, et non pas fiat, on est d'accord.


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le terme de mérou ....



T'as un lien pour les éleveurs de mérou ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouais ! Mais ça s'écrit Fiat, et non pas fiat, on est d'accord.


 
_Fiat Lux..._ - dit Steve.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Mars 2010)

Apple ou Apple Inc., anciennement Apple Computer Inc.[1] (NASDAQ : AAPL) est une entreprise multinationale américaine d'informatique, dont le siège social est situé dans la Silicon Valley, à Cupertino.

La marque est devenue célèbre avec lordinateur personnel Apple II (1977), puis la gamme Macintosh (depuis 1984)[2]. En 2001, Apple a diversifié ses activités en s'orientant partiellement vers l'industrie musicale, avec liPod et liTunes Store (2003) deux produits conçus pour la musique numérique, puis vers la téléphonie mobile avec liPhone (2007).

Apple est réputée pour linterface utilisateur et le design très élégants et minutieux de ses produits, et notamment pour lintroduction grand public de technologies souvent considérées comme innovantes et faciles d'accès même pour un public non spécialisé : l'interface graphique avec fenêtres, la souris et lécran Multitouch. Ces éléments sont, en partie, à l'origine des prix un peu plus élevés que la moyenne du marché, et font d'Apple une marque perçue comme haut-de-gamme dans l'opinion publique.

Apple Computer, Inc. est fondée par Steve Jobs et Steve Wozniak le 1er avril 1976 pour lancer lordinateur Apple I construit par Wozniak.

LApple I était fabriqué par Steve Jobs et Steve Wozniak dans leur garage et vendu grâce au bouche à oreille. Cétait lun des premiers ordinateurs individuels (en fait une carte dotée de divers composants électroniques) à être conçu pour être combiné à un clavier et à un moniteur pour laffichage. Environ deux cents unités furent produites et vendues à 666,66 $ lunité, mais le succès fut tel quils ne purent satisfaire toute la demande.

Les caractéristiques de lApple I étaient limitées par le peu dargent dont disposaient Jobs et Wozniak (pour construire le prototype, lun avait dû revendre sa voiture et lautre sa calculatrice programmable !). Mais avec largent gagné grâce à la vente de lApple I, ils purent commencer à penser une machine bien plus ambitieuse : lApple II. Lidée était de concevoir un ordinateur que tout le monde pourrait utiliser. Wozniak eut lidée dinclure dans la machine de la mémoire vidéo pour gérer un affichage en couleur, tandis que Jobs imagina dintégrer tous les composants dans un boîtier anodin en plastique pour le rendre plus convivial. Mais concevoir une telle machine demandait beaucoup dargent, ce quils navaient pas. Aucune banque ne voulut se risquer dans un tel projet : un ordinateur utilisable par le grand public paraissait absurde à lépoque. Ronald Wayne, qui avait aidé Jobs et Wozniak à concevoir lApple I, était sceptique sur les chances de réussite dun tel projet (il avait souvenir dune entreprise ratée quelques années auparavant) et abandonna la compagnie. Jobs rencontra finalement Mike Markkula en 1977, qui apporta son expertise en affaires et un chèque de 250 000 $ au capital dApple. Il fournit aussi par la même occasion son premier PDG à Apple, Michael Scott (et prendra ensuite lui-même la tête de lentreprise en 1981).
1977-1981 : lApple II et le succès
LApple II fut finalement présenté au public en avril 1977 et devint un des trois ordinateurs généralement crédités davoir créé le marché de linformatique personnelle. À cette occasion Apple changea de logo pour la pomme colorée, qui rappelait que lApple II est lun des premiers ordinateurs à pouvoir afficher en couleurs. LApple II fut immédiatement un immense succès. À la mi-1979, Apple présente lApple II+, une évolution du premier Apple II dotée notamment de plus de mémoire (48 Kio extensible à 64 Kio) et du langage de programmation BASIC.

Alors que lApple II connaissait un succès croissant, trois nouvelles machines étaient déjà en projet chez Apple : Sara, Lisa et Macintosh. Sara devait être une évolution de lApple II, une machine de transition avant les Lisa et Macintosh qui seraient un nouveau type de machines. Pour le successeur de lApple II, Steve Jobs voulait une machine plus avancée encore pour concourir dans le marché de linformatique dentreprise. Les ingénieurs devaient donc se conformer à des objectifs très ambitieux voire quelquefois presque irréalisables, dautant plus que la période de développement de cette machine était courte (un peu moins dun an). En effet, Apple sentait que lApple II arrivait en fin de vie et quil faudrait présenter son successeur le plus vite possible.

Sara fut finalement présenté en mai 1980 sous le nom dApple III. Certains choix techniques, parmi lesquels lomission dun ventilateur, eurent raison de beaucoup dexemplaires qui grillèrent parfois même avant dêtre livrés. Des milliers dApple III durent être rappelés pour être remplacés. Quelques mois plus tard, en novembre 1981, Apple sortit une nouvelle version de lApple III, qui corrigeait presque tous les gros problèmes de la version initiale. Un Apple III+ sortit même en 1983. Mais les problèmes à ses débuts découragèrent les acheteurs et eurent raison de lApple III, qui devint le premier grand échec commercial dApple. Seuls 65 000 exemplaires auront finalement été vendus, alors quApple comptait en vendre des millions comme lApple II. Les machines qui sortirent dans les années suivantes reprirent dailleurs le nom dApple II (IIe en janvier 1983, IIc en 1984, etc.) pour oublier les déboires de lApple III.
Le Lisa

Pendant ce temps, différentes équipes chez Apple travaillaient sur les projets Lisa et Macintosh, qui étaient un tout nouveau type dordinateur, utilisant des technologies avancées comme linterface graphique, la souris, la programmation orientée objet ou encore les réseaux. Des gens comme Jef Raskin ou Bill Atkinson conjuraient Steve Jobs daccorder plus dattention à leurs travaux. Ce nest que lorsquils lemmenèrent voir les travaux réalisés au Xerox PARC, en décembre 1979 que Jobs décida que lavenir serait dans ces machines à interface graphique, et il apporta dès lors son soutien aux équipes Lisa et Macintosh et prit la direction du projet Lisa. Malgré les objections de quelques chercheurs au PARC, Xerox autorisa aux ingénieurs dApple laccès aux locaux du PARC durant trois jours, en échange dun million de dollars dactions Apple lorsquelle sortirait en bourse. Cette visite historique eut un impact énorme sur les futurs ordinateurs dApple.

Le 12 décembre 1980, Apple entra en bourse. Jusqualors, seuls des employés dApple possédaient des parts de lentreprise. En quelques minutes, les 4,6 millions dactions furent vendues à 22 dollars lunité, augmentant instantanément de 100 millions de dollars le capital dApple. Du même coup, des dizaines demployés chez Apple se retrouvèrent millionnaires.

En 1981, Mike Markkula prit le poste de PDG dApple. Il licencia Steve Jobs de léquipe Lisa, lui reprochant de mal gérer léquipe (le projet prenait alors beaucoup de retard). Jobs se rabattit alors sur le projet Macintosh. Le Lisa sortit finalement début 1983, et devint le premier ordinateur personnel utilisant une interface graphique et une souris. Malgré son caractère révolutionnaire, le Lisa se vendit très mal, principalement à cause de son prix très élevé : 10 000 $.

Alors quApple subissait les échecs de lApple III et du Lisa, Mike Markkula démissionna de la direction dApple en 1983. Le poste de PDG fut proposé à John Sculley, alors président de Pepsi. Il refusa dabord le poste ; pour le convaincre Steve Jobs lui posa cette question : « Préférez-vous passer le reste de votre vie à vendre de leau sucrée ou avoir une chance de changer le monde ? ». John Sculley accepta finalement et devint le troisième PDG dApple.
1981-1990 : le Macintosh

De son côté, le projet Macintosh avait pris beaucoup de retard. Dès son arrivée, Steve Jobs voulut tout changer et commença à renouveler léquipe. Cette façon de faire ne fut pas au goût de Jef Raskin, linitiateur et responsable du projet, qui finit par quitter Apple en 1982, supplanté par Steve Jobs. Jobs voulait faire du Macintosh une machine plus abordable et plus simple à utiliser pour le grand public que le Lisa. À mesure que le projet arrivait à terme, Apple sentait que le Macintosh serait un évènement historique. Quinze millions de dollars furent alors consacrés à la promotion de l'appareil, lors de la sortie. Le 22 janvier 1984, une publicité historique dévoila le Macintosh, lors de la mi-temps de la finale du Super Bowl américain, le plus grand évènement sportif de lannée aux États-Unis. Intitulée 1984, cette publicité deviendra ce qui est certainement lun des spots télévisés les plus célèbres du monde.
Le Macintosh

Avant le lancement du Macintosh, plusieurs prototypes avaient été donnés en 1983 à Bill Gates[réf. nécessaire], co-fondateur et PDG de Microsoft, pour le développement de logiciels pour le Macintosh. En 1985, Microsoft lance Windows, première version de son système dexploitation avec interface graphique pour compatibles PC. Or Windows utilisait de nombreux éléments dinterface également présents sur le système du Macintosh. Cela conduisit à une longue bataille judiciaire entre Apple et Microsoft, mais Apple ne réussit pas à interdire lusage de ces éléments et négocia un compromis en 1997.

Le lancement du Macintosh ne permit pas de reprendre le marché aux compatibles PC. Environ cent mille unités furent vendues durant les six premiers mois. Le manque de logiciels, le petit écran, noir et blanc, et larchitecture fermée en freinaient les vente. Steve Jobs est contraint à quitter Apple en 1985 (il y avait incompatibilité avec Sculley), et crée alors la société NeXT. Sculley prépare aussi un plan de restructuration dApple: mille deux cents personnes sont licenciées, soit environ vingt pour cent des effectifs totaux. Le Macintosh permit finalement à Apple de survivre. Certains arguent néanmoins quil aurait pu être un grand succès si Apple avait adopté une architecture ouverte, autorisant dautres sociétés de vendre des ordinateur compatible avec le système de Macintosh avant les années 1990.


----------



## pickwick (18 Mars 2010)

et la suite ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Mars 2010)

nan ben le relance pas, non plus...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ​


Celle-là me plaît ! 

A+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h07 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> 'spèce de bobo!


Ouais pas mal ... mais avec un air de déjà vu.

A+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h10 ----------




			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5426680 a dit:
			
		

> Kek t'en sais. Non mais oh!
> 
> En tout cas, prototypes à part, elle existe réellement l'Apple Car
> 
> ...


La dernière façon "mangez des pommes" de la campagne de Chirac en 1995 mais sous l'air Brejnevienne en 1982 ! 

A+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h13 ----------




Gronounours a dit:


> Exactement comme un iMac, on peut pas l'ouvrir


Dommage  car j'aimerais bien voir l'intérieur cuir.

A+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h14 ----------




PonkHead a dit:


> "Help me" non ?
> Ne doit-on pas dire "Help me" plutôt ?
> 
> Si Apple prévoyait de sortir une voiture, qu'y gagnerait-on, ici ?
> ...




A+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h16 ----------




boddy a dit:


>


Très belle celle-ci également ... elle sort quand ?

A+


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Mars 2010)

Ah ah ah ah!! LOL!!

A +


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Mars 2010)

La H. J. Heinz Company, généralement nommée Heinz, est une entreprise agroalimentaire américaine, fondée en 1869 par Henry John Heinz à Pittsburgh, en Pennsylvanie.

Cette société produit du ketchup, des conserves de légumineuses, des condiments, des conserves de poisson, des plats préparés, etc. Heinz emploie 41 000 personnes dans le monde et a un chiffre d'affaires de plus de 8 milliards de dollars.

NB : En avril 2006, Heinz a vendu sa division produits de la mer (marques Petit Navire, Parmentier, John West, Mare Blu).


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Mars 2010)

C'était vraiement très interessant !

tu as de vieux extraits des films d'entreprise de la H.J Heinz Company ?

J'ai diée qu'on pourrait se marrer avec ! Sinon je connais des gens qui font des voix LOL sur ce genre de films :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Mars 2010)

Vous avez la parole, prenez la mon vieux.    

[youtube]42if5QYt3cE[/youtube]


----------



## Jol666 (19 Mars 2010)

C'était vraiment très intéressant..


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Mars 2010)

[youtube]inrLepmpQBE[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2010)

Scuden a dit:


> A+



Tu rigoles ?

C- à peine.
Et encore, je note large.

Recalez-les tous !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu rigoles ?
> 
> C- à peine.
> Et encore, je note large.
> ...


A+ A+ A+

Ce n'est pas en mettant de mauvaises notes que l'on améliorera le sort de nos élèves. 

A+ ... donc !


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mars 2010)

Scuden a dit:


> A+ ... donc !



Ouais, c'est ça.
Salut.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2010)

Sinon ici l'Apple car façon Audi O

A+


----------



## r e m y (19 Mars 2010)

Une voiture Apple aurait nécessairement un siège à surface tactile.

Quand tu serres les fesses, elle ralentit!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Une voiture Apple aurait nécessairement un siège à surface tactile.
> 
> Quand tu serres les fesses, elle ralentit!


Effectivement, je n'y avais pas songé à vrai dire.
Elle serait par ce biais là à reconnaissance de fesse, ainsi un voleur ne pourrait pas démarrer le véhicule sans avoir les fesses adéquates ! 

A+


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2010)

Scuden a dit:


> A+



C'est ton groupe sanguin ?


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Une voiture Apple aurait nécessairement un siège à surface tactile.
> 
> Quand tu serres les fesses, elle ralentit!



ça me rappel quelque chose

[YOUTUBE]-EKv5Yf8D_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est ton groupe sanguin ?


Non, juste la moyenne de mes notes à l'école.

A+


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2010)

Comment voyez-vous l'intérieur de l'Apple car ?

A+


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mars 2010)

Plein de jus de pomme.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Mars 2010)

T'as oublié le "A+"


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mars 2010)

A+


/edit : _Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères._


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Plein de jus de pomme.



C'est sûr mais ce que cherche A+ c'est une belle image d'un hypothétique intérieur de bagnole pour coller dans sa signature. A+ est très bon à l'école mais très mauvais pour faire ses recherches seul sur le web 2.0 alors aidez-le Il a déjà trouvé comment créer une discussion Faites le reste sans mauvais esprit


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Mars 2010)

... A ma voiture préférée !!!!!!!


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2010)

ça marche avec des opossums ?


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2010)

macinside a dit:


> ça marche avec des opossums ?





Laisse leur un peu de temps, ils découvrent à peine l'iPhone


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Mars 2010)

macinside a dit:


> ça marche avec des opossums ?


J'y travaille !!!! un projet d'hybride "opposums/lombrics" ... j'avais essayé un mix "putois/lombrics" mais au vu des accidents que j'ai constatés dans mes rétroviseurs - un véritable carnage à vrai dire - j'ai préféré changer de concept !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est sûr mais ce que cherche A+ c'est une belle image d'un hypothétique intérieur de bagnole pour coller dans sa signature. A+ est très bon à l'école mais très mauvais pour faire ses recherches seul sur le web 2.0 alors aidez-le Il a déjà trouvé comment créer une discussion Faites le reste sans mauvais esprit


Merci pour ce sympathique message.

A+ ou - bientôt

A+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h37 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... A ma voiture préférée !!!!!!!


Oui elle a de la "gueule".

A+


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2010)

Très lent dans mes idées, pas très doué dans mes recherches, pas finaud face au web 2.0, j'ai quand même trouvé un intérieur cuir ... mais que je trouve un peu sévère ... pas assez "djeun" à mon goût ... mais bon je ne suis semble-t-il un mauvais conducteur sur l'autoroute de l'information ... alors ... 

A+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ee6N-kPal7o[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]TxxqGblEcj0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

iDuck, merdoum, regardoum :

Voilà ce que je vois ... ou plutôt ce que je ne peux pas voir !

A+


----------



## daffyb (21 Mars 2010)

Intérieur Leopard, naturellement !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> Intérieur Leopard, naturellement !


A conduire le dimanche matin en pyjama zébré en allant acheter les croissants il va sans dire mais mieux en le disant.

A+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mars 2010)

Scuden a dit:


> iDuck, merdoum, regardoum :
> 
> Voilà ce que je vois ... ou plutôt ce que je ne peux pas voir !
> 
> A+



Il suffit de cliquer sur "Visionner sur Youtube".


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Il suffit de cliquer sur "Visionner sur Youtube".


 
Hé hé.
Ce ne sont pas des voitures que Apple devrait fabriquer, ce sont plutôt des macusers.


----------



## Amavé (22 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5426515 a dit:
			
		

> ou
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha ! Ouais marrant ! J'imaginais le logo Apple sur les roues plutôt ! Et la carrosserie blanc transparent yes !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

Amavé a dit:


> Haha ! Ouais marrant !


 
Oh merde !
Les noob trouvent Vezoul marrant, maintenant !
Putain, c'est la fin du monde ! 2012 est en avance ! Tous aux abris !

Vezoul marrant...

(Me demande si j'ai le temps de le construire, mon abris anti-atomique, moi.)


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2010)

Et un simple abri anti-[Vezøul]Numerø41 ?


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2010)

C'est BEAUCOUP plus compliqué qu'un abri anti-atomique


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

Amavé a dit:


> Haha ! Ouais marrant ! J'imaginais le logo Apple sur les roues plutôt ! Et la carrosserie blanc transparent yes !


Pendant qu'on y est, peut-on également imaginer l'Apple motorbike, l'Apple bicycle, l'Apple boat, l'Apple lawn mower, etc. ?

A+


----------



## tirhum (22 Mars 2010)

Scuden a dit:


> Pendant qu'on y est, peut-on également imaginer  l'Apple motorbike, l'Apple bicycle, l'Apple boat, l'Apple lawn mower,  etc. ?
> 
> A+



Ouais...
Et une b_iiiiiiiiip_ tournesol, aussi ?!...


----------



## da capo (22 Mars 2010)

Scuden a dit:


> Pendant qu'on y est, peut-on également imaginer l'Apple motorbike, l'Apple bicycle, l'Apple boat, l'Apple lawn mower, etc. ?
> 
> A+



Sans oublier l' Apple A-tarte.


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2010)

Scuden a dit:


> Pendant qu'on y est, peut-on également imaginer l'Apple motorbike, l'Apple bicycle, l'Apple boat, l'Apple lawn mower, etc. ?
> 
> A+



Et les conventions bUrdel ? iMotorbike, iBicycle, iBoat, iLawnmower


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2010)

Moi sur mes fenêtres, je mettrais bien un Apple Store pour ne pas avoir trop de soleil.


----------



## jugnin (23 Mars 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est BEAUCOUP plus compliqué qu'un abri anti-atomique



Euh pas vraiment, ça s'appelle la fonction "ignorer cet utilisateur". J'ai jamais vu la même pour les bombes nucléaires, même à la télé.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi sur mes fenêtres, je mettrais bien un Apple Store pour ne pas avoir trop de soleil.


Pas possible ... il y a trop de vitrage dans les Apple Store ... tu n'obtiendrais qu'une augmentation de la température dans ton home sweet home !

A+


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Euh pas vraiment, ça s'appelle la fonction "ignorer cet utilisateur". J'ai jamais vu la même pour les bombes nucléaires, même à la télé.


 
Et bien...
Tu as le droit de les ignorer aussi.
De leur tourner le dos.
De les mépriser ouvertement.
De faire une moue dédaigneuse comme seule réponse à leur gros "BOUM" vulgaire.

Ah !
Comment elle vont moins faire les malignes, les bombes nucléaires !
(La honte sur elle et toute leur famille jusqu'à la treizième irradiation.)


----------



## Grug (23 Mars 2010)

Scuden a dit:


> Pas possible ... il y a trop de vitrage dans les Apple Store ... tu n'obtiendrais qu'une augmentation de la température dans ton home sweet home !
> 
> A+



[YOUTUBE]0bacQav0Ky4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

Scuden a dit:


> Pendant qu'on y est, peut-on également imaginer l'Apple motorbike, l'Apple bicycle, l'Apple boat, l'Apple lawn mower, etc. ?
> 
> A+


... Et même une Apple TV ... ou iTV serait en vue ... d'ici tout de même 2 voire 4 ans !

A+


----------



## Grug (24 Mars 2010)

Bon en fait il va pas me prendre la tête longtemps le mal comprenant !


----------

